# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Psychose en Zyprexa

## juan

Beste,
mijn dochter 14j heeft één maand geleden een verwardheid gehad naar aanleiding van een griep met hoge koorts. Eerst wisten we niet wat het was, ze was verward, zijn toen naar spoed gegaan en ze vonden niets, oorzaak ? oververmoeid ???? ze mocht naar huis en na enkele dagen goed slapen is ze uit haar verwardheid gekomen en haar leven verder opgebouwd. Nu na één maand is ze opeens weer wakker geworden en zei dat ze zich raar voelde, precies dat ze zich niet voelde enz... zijn naar neuroloog geweest en hij sprak van een psychose. Ze heeft zyprexa 10mg voorgeschreven gekregen. Ze is na enkele dagen uit haar wereldje en voelt zich momenteel weer goed. Mijn vraag.... komt het wel goed met haar ? is de medicatie zware spul, gaat ze nog een normaal leven kunnen leiden ? Ik ben echt dag en nacht angstich. Is een psychose hetzelfde als een schizofreem ? Bedankt voor de antwoorden. 
groeten

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Juan, 
Hieronder volgt wat informatia over Zyprexa:
*Zyprexa*
De werkzame stof van Zyprexa is olanzapine.


Olanzapine behoort tot de groep atypische antipsychotica. Het vermindert in de hersenen het effect van natuurlijk voorkomende stoffen, voornamelijk dopamine en serotonine. Hierdoor nemen psychosen, hevige onrust en bepaalde spiertrekkingen af.

Artsen schrijven het voor bij psychose, manie, onrust, schizofrenie en tics.


*
Psychose
*
Bij een psychose ervaart men zichzelf en de wereld om zich heen anders dan de werkelijkheid. Men spreekt dan van wanen en hallucinaties. Psychotische mensen wantrouwen hun omgeving vaak en zijn verward. Een psychose kan voor zowel de patiënt als de omgeving zeer beangstigend zijn.

Psychosen kunnen in verschillende situaties optreden, bijvoorbeeld bij schizofrenie, depressiviteit, tijdens een manie bij manische depressiviteit, bij dementie, alcoholontwenning, extreme angst of bij vergiftigingen zoals van alcohol, drugs en sommige medicijnen. Het wordt in de laatste gevallen ook vaak een delirium genoemd. Een delirium duurt veel minder lang dan een psychose.

Olanzapine onderdrukt de verschijnselen bij zeven van de tien psychotische patiënten. De psychose vermindert binnen enkele weken en de verwardheid binnen enkele maanden. De werkingsduur van één dosis is langer dan 24 uur.
Klik voor meer informatie over medicijnen bij psychose.


Een Psychose is dus niet hetzelfde als schizofrenie, wel kan een psychose voorkomen in een vorm van schizofrenie:
*Schizofrenie*

Schizofrenie is een psychische aandoening met stoornissen in het denken, het waarnemen en het gevoelsleven. Het belangrijkste verschijnsel bij schizofrenie is het optreden van een psychose (zie hierboven) en de verwardheid. Daarnaast hebben mensen last van zogenoemde 'negatieve verschijnselen', zoals gebrek aan initiatief, zelfverwaarlozing en het moeilijk leggen van sociale contacten. Ze sluiten zich af van de buitenwereld en voelen een psychische leegte.

Olanzapine onderdrukt de verschijnselen van een psychose, maar werkt nauwelijks tegen de 'negatieve verschijnselen'. Hierboven leest u hoe olanzapine werkt bij psychosen.
Klik voor meer informatie over medicijnen bij schizofrenie.


Hieronder volgt hoelang het medicijn gebruikt wordt:
*Hoe lang?*

Psychose
Is de psychotische periode voorbij, dan zult u dit middel meestal nog lange tijd moeten gebruiken om een nieuwe psychose te voorkomen. Wel zal arts de dosering in die periode meestal verlagen.

* Als u voor het eerst een psychose heeft gehad, dan moet u dit middel meestal gedurende twee jaar gebruiken voor u kunt proberen te stoppen.
* Heeft u al eerder een psychose gehad, dan hanteert de arts meestal een periode van vijf jaar.
* Bij een psychose die duidelijk is ontstaan door een externe oorzaak, zoals een vergiftiging, hoeft u dit middel na de psychotische periode niet meer te gebruiken.


Ik denk persoonlijk dus ook wel dat het weer goed gaat komen met uw dochter, het is natuurlijk niet altijd uitgesloten dat ze een soortgelijke psychose terug kan krijgen, maar de bedoeling van Zyprexa is dus wel het voorkomen van meerdere psychoses. Wanneer uw dochter hier klaar mee is, zou zij als alles goed gegaan is gewoon weer haar normale leven lijden. Overigens zijn de bijverschijnselen ook niet permanent, dus als het goed is zou ze daar ook geen last verder van moeten ondervinden.

Ik hoop dat deze informatie u een beetje helpt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Juan,

Wat vervelend zeg dat je dochter zo verward werd na haar griep  :Frown: ... 
Ik ken ook mensen die na griep met hoge koorts heftig gingen ijlen, ze ervaarden en zagen dingen die er niet zijn en waren ook verward, dus misschien heeft je dochter wel 'gewoon' daar last van gehad? Wel fijn dat ze zich nu weer wat beter voelt! Ik hoop dat je dochter een lichte dosis heeft gekregen en het niet te lang hoeft te gebruiken, want die medicijnen zijn zo ik lees op het forum moeilijk om van af te komen... Heel veel sterkte en succes!

_Ijlen (ookwel delier of delerium genoemd) is een in ernst variërende psychische stoornis als het gevolg van een lichamelijke ziekte, vergiftiging of onthouding van middelen (zoals drugs, drank, medicijnen) en wordt gekenmerkt door gedaald bewustzijn, verwardheid/desoriëntatie, rusteloosheid, hallucinaties, verward denken en spreken, vaak afwisselend verwardheid en helderheid en angst._

Heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Mette

Hallo Juan,

Ik denk dat je best eens praat met haar arts over deze vragen.
Een psychose is niet gelijk Schizofrenie. Maar als er vaak terugkerende psychoses zijn KAN dit schizofrenie zijn. Maar alleen een psychiater kan eigenlijk die diagnose stellen.
Ikzelf heb wel al enkele psychosen gehad maar geen schizofrenie. Bij mij is het stress gerelateerd en vooruitvloeiend uit een bipolaire stoornis. Ikzelf neem ook Zyprexa en moet zeggen dat ik het een erg goed middel vind. Ik ondervind geen bijwerkingen.
Je dochter is nog erg jong en ik denk dat deskundige hulp echt aan te raden is in de vorm van een goede psychiater. Ze kan zeker een normaal leven hebben met medicatie denk ik. Ik weet zelfs niet of het mogelijk is dat ze met ouder worden met de zyprexa kan stoppen. 

Ik wens je veel sterkte toe
En vooral ook je dochter

Groetjes
Mette

----------


## kpsm

Hallo Juan,

Psychoses kunnen door allemaal verschillende redenen ontstaan. Het is vooral belangrijk om met u dochter te praten of ze zelf een idee heeft hoe het is gekomen. Als het niet in de familie voorkomt dan zou het kunnen ontstaan zijn. Ik heb laatst gelezen dat er iemand schizofrenie heeft gekregen doordat hij allergisch was voor een bepaald voedsel.
En schizofrenie kan pas naar een aantal jaar vastgesteld worden. 

Sterkte ermee

groetjess

jan

----------


## juan

Beste,
het is nu al bijna 9maand geleden en ze is stabiel. Ik geloof sterk in de goede vooruitzichten

----------

